# Ultrasound guided Art Line



## missyah20 (Jun 3, 2014)

Good Afternoon - 

Our MDA's and CRNA's will sometime perform their ART lines with the help of ultrasound guidance. 

Medicare does not accept code 76937 with code 36620 stating "related service not identified on the claim".  

Does anyone have any background information on this that could help me out? I feel like code 76937 is the correct choice as the ART line is a vascular access procedure, but I don't have any solid documentation to back this up.

Thanks!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Jun 3, 2014)

Medicare will not pay for ultrasound guided arterial access.......only venous access procedures.
The following link may be helpful to you:
http://www.cgsmedicare.com/kyb/pubs/news/2012/1012/cope20331.html


----------



## hgolfos (Jun 4, 2014)

In addition to what Michele said, we have found that when a C-line is placed and a Swan Ganz is floated, Medicare will not reimburse the ultrasound guidance unless the c-line code is present.  Since you typically cannot bill both, unless they're placed by separate sticks, it's only billable if the C-line is billed.  You'll notice on the link Michele provided that 93503 is not listed.


----------



## missyah20 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks!  Could we then bill 76942 when ultrasound is used for the art line or are we out of luck trying to get some reimbursement for the U/S.


----------

